# What is the point of fixed or single speed ?



## Cuchilo (1 Jul 2014)

Its a question ive been pondering for a while and I thought the answer would one day dawn on me but it hasn't so I thought id ask 
P.S I am asking a question rather than making a statement just incase anyone gets


----------



## palinurus (1 Jul 2014)

If you have legs like mine, multiple gear ratios are unnecessary.

*goes to delete thread admitting that I own bike with triple chainset*


----------



## marzjennings (1 Jul 2014)

Fun and a challenge, plus, for me, a great training aid. Having only one gear forces the development of a smooth and powerful pedaling motion. Downhill to maintain a good speed I have to spin up to go fast which means being able to spin at +140rpm. Uphill I have to really push that one gear as I have no option to change gear. Yes you can develop a high cadence and a powerful stroke on a geared bike, but only having that one gear means you can't chicken out. 

I rode a 180 mile hilly charity earlier this year on the single speed. It would have been quicker and easier on the geared bike, but I felt great to have finished on the single, Plus the kudos from fellow cyclists is never a bad thing.


----------



## palinurus (1 Jul 2014)

I don't know what the point of fixed is, I guess there isn't a point. It's different. After a period of adjustment it starts to feel good.

There's more of a point to it on the track I suppose.


----------



## derrick (1 Jul 2014)

Best way to commute, low maintenance. not much to go wrong. It's a man thing.


----------



## palinurus (1 Jul 2014)

marzjennings said:


> but only having that one gear means you can't chicken out.



You can get off and walk. I done it once.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2014)

marzjennings said:


> Fun and a challenge, plus, for me, a great training aid. Having only one gear forces the development of a smooth and powerful pedaling motion. Downhill to maintain a good speed I have to spin up to go fast which means being able to spin at +140rpm. Uphill I have to really push that one gear as I have no option to change gear. Yes you can develop a high cadence and a powerful stroke on a geared bike, but only having that one gear means you can't chicken out.
> 
> I rode a 180 mile hilly charity earlier this year on the single speed. It would have been quicker and easier on the geared bike, but I felt great to have finished on the single, Plus the kudos from fellow cyclists is never a bad thing.


I rode a 103 mile hilly DIY charity ride on a singlespeed weekend before last. Uphill it was great but harder than last year on fixed, downhill it was so much more fun than last year cos I could go weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! all the way to the bottom without thinking my knee caps might come off. 

On the "flat" though? Tee-DEE-uss.

Didn't get much kudos. Just some blokes lookin' at me funny. But it was fun scalpin' one or two on the climbs.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2014)

The point is... it makes you empty your mind.

It's a zen thing.


----------



## marzjennings (1 Jul 2014)

palinurus said:


> You can get off and walk. I done it once.


 Never...







... well maybe a couple of times.


----------



## jazzkat (1 Jul 2014)

I got into fixed because of all the stuff they say about improving your pedalling, yada yada.
What I've found is it's generally made me a much stronger rider. When I now _'slum it'_ with mates on my geared bike I find I climb faster and stay with the fast young things easier than I ever used to. It's just down to me being stronger than I was because of digging-in up the hills. 
You don't free-wheel so much so you actually ride all your route on a fixed instead of free-wheeling around large chunks of it.

I love riding fixed now, it's quieter, easier to clean, you are not faffing with gears all the time and people treat me like an eccentric


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jul 2014)

So low to maintain and a good training bike . Sounds a good reason to me !


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2014)

I enjoyed riding a singlespeed bike in the area round Coventry where hills are not a major factor but I really would not fancy only having one gear round here because I would be severely overgeared on the local steep climbs and then have to freewheel on all of the downhills. As for fixed ...  

Having said that, I have ridden with quite a few local riders who are happy to use fixed on almost anything that Yorkshire can throw at them. It is impressive to watch, but I still can't help thinking that it is an odd thing to want to do!


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2014)

Its fun, it always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Bollocks, I had £10 on the Zen word appearing in post 3.


I misread the 3 as an 8. Sorry.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2014)

Because it's fun - no other reason needed.

Fixed wheel in particular is a delight on really quiet country roads as you ride around in more or less silence. No clunky rattly derailleurs, no clicking freewheels pawls, no Sturmey tick, tick, tick. Want to go faster - pedal faster, want to go slower - pedal slower -cycle riding at it's most basic and intuitive.

Saying that, I am probably going to stick a Sturmey in my winter bike as it's probably my most suitable touring frame and I have a few rides planned where a low gear may be desireable


----------



## JoeyB (2 Jul 2014)

I love the simplicity of my single speed. No gear selection to think about, just man up and pedal harder.


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Jul 2014)

Well I have an old 80's Dawes steel frame sitting in the shed and this has got me thinking about turning it into a ss bike(probably won't go fixed though);I also have an old set of Mavic/Miche wheels which could be used as well,would just need a crankset(it does have a Stronglight double on dunno if that could be converted) and some bars.Will have to look into this I think.
There's a guy in our club who rides a ss quite a lot for training/commuting,in fact I think he uses it more than his Pinarello.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Having said that, I have ridden with quite a few local riders who are happy to use fixed on almost anything that Yorkshire can throw at them. It is impressive to watch, but I still can't help thinking that it is an odd thing to want to do!



Can't think who you mean 
I ride fixed mainly due an arm injury,I got T-Boned back in 2000 which left me with a broken arm which
subsequently needed a plate attaching,some of the nerves and muscles became tethered after healing
and they couldn't guarantee any further operations would improve matters.So I've been left with one weak
arm that occasionally goes numb whilst riding,riding fixed I only need one brake so i use my good arm to
operate that.
I'm contemplating a coaster hub to be able to freewheel down hills and I'll still only need the one brake lever,
would be nice to go Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee again


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2014)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Can't think who you mean
> I ride fixed mainly due an arm injury,I got T-Boned back in 2000 which left me with a broken arm which
> subsequently needed a plate attaching,some of the nerves and muscles became tethered after healing
> and they couldn't guarantee any further operations would improve matters.So I've been left with one weak
> ...


How about a 'Slidepad' ...?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Jul 2014)

Interesting idea but my bike is a track frame and has no provision for any sort of rear brake.I can fit a 3 speed
geared hub or a singlespeed coaster
but anything like a 7/8 speed is way too wide to fit.


----------



## topcat1 (2 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Bollocks, I had £10 on the Zen word appearing .



i had £10 on zenbollox


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Jul 2014)

I don't know if there's a point, but every time I read a thread about fixed it makes me want one.


----------



## ThaiGuy (2 Jul 2014)

I think it's more of an alternative to regular geared cycling, but it really is a Marmite situation, you'll ever love it or hate it. Personally I love it. It's gotten to the point where I've ridden fixed longer than I have any other type of bicycle and I don't think I'd ever change back.

I think my main advantages would be;

Maintenance is kept to a minimum
Bike is lighter on average
Fun
Better overall fitness as you don't stop. (Great for interval training)
Less mental concentration on cycling and more concentration on the road and hazards, etc.
Aesthetics is another one for me
The whole connection to the road as well that everyone bangs on about


----------



## rb58 (2 Jul 2014)

topcat1 said:


> i had £10 on zenbollox


You selling yours then Dave?


----------



## apb (3 Jul 2014)

I like the way a fixed gear bike helps you up hill. It's almost like you and the bike are together in this goal of conquering this obstacle. When you are going down hill the bike is this animal that needs to be controlled, like wild stallion needing to be tamed.

actually.. they just look really cool.


----------



## palinurus (3 Jul 2014)

I like fixed when riding in traffic in the rain, you can control your speed really nicely without touching the brake (or brakes)


----------



## GrasB (3 Jul 2014)

I don't get single speed, all the disadvantages of a free-wheel without the advantages of gears.

However fixed is a real ebb & flow thing for me. You can feel your way down the road & through corners. It also makes me more a flexible rider.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> I don't get single speed, all the disadvantages of a free-wheel without the advantages of gears.


Lightness, simplicity, ease of maintenance, cheapness and the ability to coast whilst making the most evocative sound in the world are the pluses of ss.

There are two kinds of bike in the world. Fixed gear bikes and the rest. Once you've got a freewheel and can coast it doesn't matter how many gears the bike has, one, three, five, six, eight, 11, 21, 27, 30, 33 the common feature is the freewheel.

I like my ss because I can't drop my wife on her bike on it. And she likes it for the same reason. (We are at opposite ends of the cycling spectrum I guess)


----------



## GrasB (3 Jul 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Lightness, simplicity, ease of maintenance, cheapness and the ability to coast whilst making the most evocative sound in the world are the pluses of ss.


Lightness - compare very similarly speced fixed & geared bike the difference is about 500g if that
Simplicity - right up until something goes wrong with the drive train on the road then you realise that actually it's not that simple.
Ease of maintenance - the complicated bits are bearings... this applies to all bikes
The most evocative sound in the world - what the swish of latex tubs?... I can have that on all of my bikes if I put my good wheel/tyre set on.

Not to shoot you down or anything


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2014)

GrasB said:


> Lightness - compare very similarly speced fixed & geared bike the difference is about 500g if that
> Simplicity - right up until something goes wrong with the drive train on the road then you realise that actually it's not that simple.
> Ease of maintenance - the complicated bits are bearings... this applies to all bikes
> The most evocative sound in the world - what the swish of latex tubs?... I can have that on all of my bikes if I put my good wheel/tyre set on.
> ...


Like you said



GrasB said:


> I don't get single speed


----------



## vernon (4 Jul 2014)

tyred said:


> Fixed wheel in particular is a delight on really quiet country roads as you ride around in more or less silence.



Sounds like by belt driven rohlhoff hubbed bike.


----------



## leemo (4 Jul 2014)

I didn't get the point of one gear initially but now ride SS. After many years of commuting I realised that a SS is a good choice if you have a fairly flat commute.

Simpler, lighter. easier to maintain and clean so really saves time. For the same money a SS bike will have a better frame and components as you will not be buying deraileurs shifters etc.

Ironically I can go up hills much faster now as I developed the muscles by riding SS!


----------



## zigzag (5 Jul 2014)

the reasons i like riding ss is that i can go up hills faster (except the steep ones) than geared bikes, no faff with shifting gears, easier to clean, and can drop any fixie rider going downhill. ss bike also improves elasticity of the "engine", i.e. ability to pull at wider range of revs.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2014)

zigzag said:


> the reasons i like riding ss is that *i can go up hills faster (except the steep ones) than geared bikes*, no faff with shifting gears, easier to clean, and can drop any fixie rider going downhill. ss bike also improves elasticity of the "engine", i.e. ability to pull at wider range of revs.


How come?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Fit.


So nowt to do with the bike then?

I certainly found on club runs riding fixed I dropped a lot of folks on the climbs, in fact the click of them shifting into easier gears was usually a cue to call "coming through!" which seemed to suggest a lot of people climb slower than they are capable of.

But on the same hill with me as the engine my ss is no faster than my 30 speed, and sometimes, on some hills, slower.


----------



## zigzag (5 Jul 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> How come?



i guess due to more efficient drivetrain. i've tested this both by gps metrics and during chaingangs, where i would struggle up the hill to keep up on a geared bike and have a lot left in reserve when riding ss.


----------



## jazzkat (5 Jul 2014)

zigzag said:


> i guess due to more efficient drivetrain. i've tested this both by gps metrics and during chaingangs, where i would struggle up the hill to keep up on a geared bike and have a lot left in reserve when riding ss.


I'm the same always faster on my fixed than on my geared bike. I think it's purely down to having the option to click down and go easier, whereas on fixed/ss it's "dig in or get off and walk". I'm climbing much faster on my geared bike than I ever did, I'm lighter and fitter than I've ever been (mostly down to 2:1 and riding fixed), but I'm still quicker on my fixed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I'm the same always faster on my fixed than on my geared bike. I think it's purely down to having the option to click down and go easier, whereas on fixed/ss it's "dig in or get off and walk". I'm climbing much faster on my geared bike than I ever did, I'm lighter and fitter than I've ever been (mostly down to 2:1 and riding fixed), but I'm still quicker on my fixed.


I get it with fixed, just suprised with ss.

I find I don't change gear down on climbs on my geared bikes as much as I used to cos I'm thinking "I know I can get up this in _nn_ inches on the ss"


----------



## jazzkat (5 Jul 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I get it with fixed, just suprised with ss.
> 
> I find I don't change gear down on climbs on my geared bikes as much as I used to cos I'm thinking "I know I can get up this in _nn_ inches on the ss"


I'm the same now. I've got up a few big hills recently without resorting to my smallest chainring on my triple.
Surely going uphill ss is the same as fixed, it's only downhill that the ss rider can wimpout freewheel.


----------



## Mike Rudkin (5 Jul 2014)

I'm 76yrs old,and used to Time Trial on fixed in the '50s  Over the yrs I've had road bikes,mountain bikes and,a couple of yrs ago my wife and I got electric bikes to carry on our Motorhome.
In Feb of this yr we moved from the South Wales valleys to Weston-Super-Mare and I bought an Urban Fixie what fun!!-I recently took it to France on a 6 week Motorhome trip and was able to keep up with and often 'drop' my wife on her e-bike.
I was climbing quite steep hills with not much trouble,I was actually surprised at what I could do.
I feel that a fixie is like a flywheel-once you get it going it's easy to keep going. And,it's just so much FUN.
It's also fun watching friends who have never ridden fixed trying to ride it 

Mike


----------



## zigzag (5 Jul 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I get it with fixed, just suprised with ss.
> 
> I find I don't change gear down on climbs on my geared bikes as much as I used to cos I'm thinking "I know I can get up this in _nn_ inches on the ss"



ss and fixed are very similar in terms of efficiency when going uphill, however going downhill ss bike is far superior.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> Surely going uphill ss is the same as fixed, it's only downhill that the ss rider can wimpout freewheel.





zigzag said:


> ss and fixed are very similar in terms of efficiency when going uphill, however going downhill ss bike is far superior.


With a freewheel you have dead spots when the pedals are at 12 and 6, with fixed the back wheel acts as a flywheel and driver the pedals past the dead spot, ime/imo making it easier to climb in fixed for the same gear inches that it is in ss.

Going downhill on fixed I can't spin my legs much faster than 35 mph or thereabouts, with ss, I can spin up to that speed and then tuck and let gravity do the rest.


----------



## zigzag (6 Jul 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> With a freewheel you have dead spots when the pedals are at 12 and 6, with fixed the back wheel acts as a flywheel and driver the pedals past the dead spot, ime/imo making it easier to climb in fixed for the same gear inches that it is in ss.
> 
> Going downhill on fixed I can't spin my legs much faster than 35 mph or thereabouts, with ss, I can spin up to that speed and then tuck and let gravity do the rest.



regarding dead spots - it depends on the pedaling technique. i always try to pedal in circles to minimise "dead spots". i couldn't notice flywheel effect on fixed unless i tried to freewheel
i agree about the descending - that's exactly how i do it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jul 2014)

zigzag said:


> regarding dead spots - it depends on the pedaling technique. *i always try to pedal in circles to minimise "dead spots". i couldn't notice flywheel effect on fixed* unless i tried to freewheel
> i agree about the descending - that's exactly how i do it.


Even when honking up something horridly steep?


----------



## zigzag (6 Jul 2014)

horridly steep hills i try to tack if there's room if not, just get off and walk (had to do it once so far). with my current gearing 18% is about the limit where i can stay upright and not stall.


----------



## just jim (6 Jul 2014)

vernon said:


> Sounds like by belt driven rohlhoff hubbed bike.


The difference perhaps being both price and mechanical simplicity.
One thing I would suggest fixed/ freewheel cyclists have in common is the appreciation of a decent pie


----------



## jazzkat (6 Jul 2014)

zigzag said:


> horridly steep hills i try to tack .


ooh, pet hate of mine....get up or get off!


----------



## danhokkaido (8 Jul 2014)

esp not sure of the point, in hilly Bristol! borrowed a single speed for a bit and it was not much fun ..love my gears! whoosh!


----------



## DaveS (4 Oct 2014)

It's simple really. Riding a bike with gears I am concentrating on what the bike is telling me. Riding SS I am concentrating on what my body is telling me. Just a question of which you prefer I guess.


----------



## noodle (8 Oct 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> So low to maintain and a good training bike . Sounds a good reason to me !


Right I'm holding you personally responsible for this as based on that I bought one on impulse today
Wife was dropping some dresses off at a shop she makes them for and nearby was a cash converters I went in to look at fishing stuff ( I like older reels ok) and there was this bike staring at me with puppy eyes


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Oct 2014)

Rode fixed since 2008 and only the last 2 years have I gone back to gears. However IMO and it could be all in hte mind but I feel my cycling has improved alot my pedeling technique is much improved. My legs are stronger and can go nearly as fast as my geared on the commute. Now that the weather is on the turn and its darker in the mornings, the fixed will be out most of the time. Its the perfect winter commuter IMO but others will/may disagree. As for all that Zen like feeling, for me its not about that, it just keeps you fit and honest as there ain`t know free wheeling !


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> Rode fixed since 2008 and only the last 2 years have I gone back to gears. However IMO and it could be all in hte mind but I feel my cycling has improved alot my pedeling technique is much improved. My legs are stronger and can go nearly as fast as my geared on the commute. Now that the weather is on the turn and its darker in the mornings, the fixed will be out most of the time. Its the perfect winter commuter IMO but others will/may disagree. As for all that Zen like feeling, for me its not about that, it just keeps you fit and honest as there ain`t know free wheeling !



I commute on fixed all year round.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Oct 2014)

noodle said:


> Right I'm holding you personally responsible for this as based on that I bought one on impulse today
> Wife was dropping some dresses off at a shop she makes them for and nearby was a cash converters I went in to look at fishing stuff ( I like older reels ok) and there was this bike staring at me with puppy eyes


Well...let's have a pic.


----------



## noodle (8 Oct 2014)

its on the show us your fixie thread hang on ill link to it

Further to this post
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wh...ed-or-single-speed.159578/page-3#post-3317817

This will be mine over the next couple of days/weeks as I only had 30 quid on me
*Attached Files:*


a" style="margin: 0px; padding: 10px 10px 0px; overflow: hidden; zoom: 1; border-top-left-radius: 5px; border-top-right-radius: 5px; border-bottom-right-radius: 5px; border-bottom-left-radius: 5px; background-image: url(http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png); background-attachment: initial; background-size: initial; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial; background-position: 50% 0%; background-repeat: repeat-x;">



*image.jpg*
File size:
132.1 KB
Views:
3








i do try and keep stuff in the right place rather than clog threads up you know
but it did call out to me in certain ways, im not quite sure why it caught my eye


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Oct 2014)

Hope you enjoy it!! Colour scheme is a bit lairy for my taste, but it's not me riding it.


----------



## jay clock (8 Oct 2014)

I think this sums it up quite well 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I


However on the plus side it has made cycling cool amongst a demographic which might not have tried it


----------



## noodle (8 Oct 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Hope you enjoy it!! Colour scheme is a bit lairy for my taste, but it's not me riding it.


The colour may prove useful 
It's going to be a rough and ready thin for runs to the shops and rides where leaving 500-1000 quids worth of bike outside...
Plus being a safety conscious individual I'm sure it will be noticed by people I want to notice me
Another who would want to nick it
The 80 quid price means it's cheap enough to use and abuse 

What's an urban fixie? Read the term here and seeing that's the sad name of the bike I thought I'd ask, guessing it's a sales name for something cheap to make it more saleable


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Oct 2014)

£80? Bargain!!
Since I've got a purple fixed with purple tyres, I am perhaps unreliable on the topic of colours...


----------



## noodle (8 Oct 2014)

Can't watch that at the moment as I'm listening to some chap hop
But I like the lads pullover


jay clock said:


> I think this sums it up quite well
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I
> 
> 
> However on the plus side it has made cycling cool amongst a demographic which might not have tried it


----------



## noodle (8 Oct 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> £80? Bargain!!
> Since I've got a purple fixed with purple tyres, I am perhaps unreliable on the topic of colours...


Looking online they are only about 200 to your door 
But this year is proving to be a bit of a midlife crisis with bikes
Last time I road anything with wheels so skinny I was 12 and had a puch sprint 5 speed and eventually turned the bars upside down since then it's been 26 inch and a minimum of 1.7 inch tyres but normally 1.95 or 2.2s with hydraulic discs. The puch was the last bike I had with rim brakes that were not cantis


----------



## noodle (8 Oct 2014)

jay clock said:


> I think this sums it up quite well
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I
> 
> 
> However on the plus side it has made cycling cool amongst a demographic which might not have tried it



hmm just watched it
i have facial hair, long hair wear what could be considered 'retro' clothes one has to assume tweed could be retro, just given up camels and rollies (still smoking my pipes though (yes you read that correct pipes made of briar with proper tobacco cant beat dunhill and peterson on both scores)) dont work in media well actually i do its paper if that helps i supply all you who shop at asda with an essential form of paper...... mind you i do do some safety elf stuff at work risk asessments safe systems of work etc
oh i like music that almost got a dig in that. 
make your own mind up
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/fiRPBCiJg2c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/eELH0ivexKA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

i feel like iz bein got at


----------



## confusedcyclist (8 Oct 2014)

I'd love to give a fixie a go, but don't know anyone who has one


----------



## noodle (9 Oct 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> I'd love to give a fixie a go, but don't know anyone who has one


just superglue your freewheel..........


----------



## Amanda P (9 Oct 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> I'd love to give a fixie a go, but don't know anyone who has one


If you're coming anywhere near York-ish, you're welcome to have a borrow of mine.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> I'd love to give a fixie a go, but don't know anyone who has one


Got a very fast one In south Manchester you could scare yourself on.


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> Got a very fast one In south Manchester you could scare yourself on.


How do you make a fixie faster? Lighther?


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2014)

Legs. Heh heh. Its basically a road bike, no silly flat bars, two brakes, 23mm tyres, lightweight kit etc etc and it wasn't cheap for a fixed.


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> Legs. Heh heh. Its basically a road bike, no silly flat bars, two brakes, 23mm tyres, lightweight kit etc etc and it wasn't cheap for a fixed.


Pictures please


----------



## noodle (9 Oct 2014)

See this is where I get a bit lost
Silly flat bars? Please talk to me about them and drops and risers for that matter I'm very much a wide bars drag my weight around the bike tips. Drop bars look to me and from memory meant a stable ride but when it came to manoeuvring I was on par with a big ship trying to avoid the ultimate ice cube
With a fixie.drop bars and me would be good to have a sweep on how long before I came off



fossyant said:


> Legs. Heh heh. Its basically a road bike, no silly flat bars, two brakes, 23mm tyres, lightweight kit etc etc and it wasn't cheap for a fixed.


----------



## kloeshuman (9 Oct 2014)

I have not gone fixed yet....but I'm not far away. I have been riding single speed for just over a year and love it. It does make you work harder, but also makes you stronger. I am thinking of going fixed on a old Schwinn conversion I am doing.And I really think thats how it will end up. I worked my way up by not shifting into lower gears on my other bikes and just pushing throw it. soon it got easier and easier as time went on. Now its noting but Fixed or SS for me. As others have said..its all a mind thing


----------



## 3narf (29 Oct 2014)

I do about 2000 miles a year on average using a freewheel singlespeed; I also have a s/s mountain bike. I have no bikes with gears.

You can inhabit the moral high ground - very few cyclists overtake me, and I'm never beaten away from the lights. On the rare occasion I am overtaken it's on a long, straight bit or downhill, and they're always on a carbon race bike with hundreds of gears, so it doesn't count. 

Nothing will improve your fitness as quickly as s/s commuting. In my first six months doing 35 miles a day I lost 1 1/2 stone and my body shape changed visibly. After a year I was six inches taller (<- that bit was a joke).

a s/s bike is simple and (relatively) light so it makes a good year-round commuter.

Aesthetically, a nicely-put-together singlespeed bike just looks spot on.

I don't know what the point of a fixed gear bike is; fashion, I suspect.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Oct 2014)

Thanks for asking this question. It was something I didnt know but was afraid to ask.

So now you all know Im thick, here is my question.

I assume one gear does not suit all so how do you put the correct gear on your bike?


----------



## Trickedem (29 Oct 2014)

I'm about to join the ranks of fixed riders. Just waiting for some parts to arrive, so i can put my bike together. I will report back soon


----------



## vickster (29 Oct 2014)

New to single speed and done under 50 miles but I really like the simplicity...just pedal, steer, brake  not sure my orthopaedic specialist would approve so shhh  I've not really been near any real hills and it is much easier with a tailwind than a headwind!

In terms of the one gear, I need something that won't over stress my knees on hills so I'm prepared to sacrifice some speed on the flat and downhill...legs out to side and wheeeeeee


----------



## 3narf (29 Oct 2014)

Finding the right gear is part of the fun! On my road bike I use 46 x 17 and I can get up hills OK as long as they don't go on too long. 

On short, sharp climbs such as railway bridges always try & keep accelerating uphill and over the apex if you can. It does get easier.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Oct 2014)

Gearing depends mainly on the rider's fitness and the gradients they are likely to ride up. I can get my SS/Fixed up 10% hills as long as they don't go on for too long. I've set it up with a 44x17 gear which is around 68-69". I'm thinking of dropping it to 44x18 (64-65") for the winter though as it should be a little more comfortable on hillier roads.

There is defintely something about the simplicity of riding without multiple gears. To go faster you pedal faster, if you reach a hill you just have to dig in and climb. 

It's also easier to keep a singlspeed drive chain clean which is useful if your commute is on muddy contry lanes like mine, and the chain lasts forever


----------



## Ian H (29 Oct 2014)

I used a double-fixed hub with 17 one side and 18 the other. 
_Fixed-wheel_ is good winter training, a low-maintenance bike, silent pedalling.
_Fixed-gear_ is the US equivalent.
_Fixie_ is something trendy and often unroadworthy.


----------



## DaveS (29 Oct 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Gearing depends mainly on the rider's fitness and the gradients they are likely to ride up. I can get my SS/Fixed up 10% hills as long as they don't go on for too long. I've set it up with a 44x17 gear which is around 68-69". I'm thinking of dropping it to 44x18 (64-65") for the winter though as it should be a little more comfortable on hillier roads.
> 
> There is defintely something about the simplicity of riding without multiple gears. To go faster you pedal faster, if you reach a hill you just have to dig in and climb.
> 
> It's also easier to keep a singlspeed drive chain clean which is useful if your commute is on muddy contry lanes like mine, and the chain lasts forever




I too use 44x17 summer and 44x18 winter. I actually prefer 44x18, it's nicer being a fraction under geared but my ego gets in the way LOL. I just set up another bike 42x17 which is in between, and is fast becoming my favourite all rounder. I use 25s as tires which ups it a fraction over more conventional 23s.


----------



## Ian H (29 Oct 2014)

I've used 43t on the front for decades. It has the advantage of being a prime number, so I can run any sprocket without worrying about uneven chain wear.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Oct 2014)

just upped mine again to 48 x 16 instead of a 17t and yes that one tooth is noticable but feels better on the long straights. My commute does not involve big climbs, if it did my gearing would be different.


----------



## jazzkat (29 Oct 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Thanks for asking this question. It was something I didnt know but was afraid to ask.
> 
> So now you all know Im thick, here is my question.
> 
> I assume one gear does not suit all so how do you put the correct gear on your bike?


In my experience it's a good compromise between too high a gear to get up a hill and too low a gear for the flats.
I usually use 75ish gear inches and that has been great with dry roads, it's tough, but manageable up steep hills and I can cruise at 23/24 ish mph on the flat. I've just gone down to 69ish inches and getting up the hills on greasy roads is easier but my cruising speed has come down a little. I've time trialled on 103inches and actually ridden that gear on the road (by mistake) and coped up the hills but it was a real hernia inducing ride!
I thought that riding fixed would improve my geared bike riding - making me ride faster up hills (which it has) and improving my cadence allowing me to be faster on the flats (which it has).
The crazy thing is I hardly ride my geared bike at all now, so both those perceived gains are immaterial!
Edit (to answer the question) I've got a box full of sprockets, acquired during the process of finding the right gear ratio for me.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> New to single speed and done under 50 miles but I really like the simplicity...just pedal, steer, brake  not sure my orthopaedic specialist would approve so shhh  I've not really been near any real hills and it is much easier with a tailwind than a headwind!
> 
> In terms of the one gear, I need something that won't over stress my knees on hills so I'm prepared to sacrifice some speed on the flat and downhill...legs out to side and wheeeeeee



Be careful with knees and especially tendons with a fixed. They are great for building tendon strength - eliminated a problem I had for years, but don't start leg braking, and do watch steep hills or steep downhills - i.e. take it easy !


----------



## DaveS (29 Oct 2014)

Damn I wish I had the strength to manage these bigger gears. 67 inch is about right for me and 70 just that bit too much.


----------



## vickster (29 Oct 2014)

It's single speed  Won't be going fixed. I believe I have a fairly standard 48x18


----------



## 3narf (30 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> It's single speed  Won't be going fixed. I believe I have a fairly standard 48x18


Good on you!

There's a myth that fixed gear is some kind of pure form of cycling. I say 'come int't nineties!'


----------



## vickster (30 Oct 2014)

3narf said:


> Good on you!
> 
> There's a myth that fixed gear is some kind of pure form of cycling. I say 'come int't nineties!'


The chap at Pearsons told me it is a 'disciplined' way of cycling...bug*er that, I'm way too old and crocked!


----------



## 3narf (30 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> The chap at Pearsons told me it is a 'disciplined' way of cycling...bug*er that, I'm way too old and crocked!


There haven't been that many innovations in
Cycling in the past 100 years that have substantially changed things for the better.

The freewheel, however, is definitely one of them.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Oct 2014)

3narf said:


> There haven't been that many innovations in
> Cycling in the past 100 years that have substantially changed things for the better.
> 
> The freewheel, however, is definitely one of them.


 And cotterless cranks. Just sayin'

Attepmt to remain On Topic: I rode fixed to & from school for a week in the 1970s, just out of curiosity as I happened to have come into posession of a wheel with double hub (fixed one side). It frightened the life out of me - felt like the bike was in charge - and I've never done it since.


----------



## DaveS (31 Oct 2014)

Oh yeah, cotter pins! I sheared several riding fixed as a teen.


----------



## G3CWI (31 Oct 2014)

Referring to the title; it's just a way to differentiate yourself. It's not better. 

I like to think of it as the cycling equivalent of this:


----------



## Old Plodder (25 Nov 2014)

Riding S/Spd is easy -> just pedal & look at the scenery!


----------



## Ian H (25 Nov 2014)

Old Plodder said:


> Riding S/Spd is easy -> just pedal & look at the scenery!


Having ridden a four day tour through Wales a week or two ago - quite gentle, 480km total - I can happily say the same for fixed. Two panniers totalling around 10kg, 63"gear. Over the Black Mountain from near Swansea, via Builth and Hundred House to Ludlow, then up to Stafford. Return via Ludlow and the Wye valley.


----------



## Ian H (25 Nov 2014)

Did I mention 185rpm cadence coming off the Black Mountain on our return? I think my heart-rate was probably similar.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2014)

Save a fortune. Don't buy a singlespeeds, just ride around on your current bike without changing gear.


----------



## rb58 (25 Nov 2014)

Trickedem said:


> I'm about to join the ranks of fixed riders. Just waiting for some parts to arrive, so i can put my bike together. I will report back soon


Are you fixed yet Tim?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Nov 2014)

Mine's in bits. Not better. Not worse. Just different.


----------



## Trickedem (26 Nov 2014)

rb58 said:


> Are you fixed yet Tim?


 I'm almost there. I had everything ready. Put the chain on and thought I'd have a little spin up the road to try it out. Unfortunately I'd forgotten that the chainring was only attached with two bolts. I put a bit of power down and BANG!#! The chainring was bent and oval shaped. I then had to buy another which cost £18.50 as it an old crank. I've also decided to put a new bottom bracket on. So it will be ready to ride this weekend!


----------



## Ian H (26 Nov 2014)

Drago said:


> Save a fortune. Don't buy a singlespeeds, just ride around on your current bike without changing gear.



You write for Viz, don't you?


----------



## mjr (26 Nov 2014)

Mike Rudkin said:


> In Feb of this yr we moved from the South Wales valleys to Weston-Super-Mare and I bought an Urban Fixie what fun!!-


Been up Milton Hill or Monks Hill yet?  Bleadon Hill's probably also quite a test if fixed...


----------



## andyfraser (26 Nov 2014)

My first bike was a fixed, when I was 4. I had a single speed Raleigh Grifter. At least, it was single speed after I played about with the hub gears; it got stuck in top gear so I rode it like that for years.

I really would like to get a fixed (or maybe a single speed but probably fixed) having heard about the lower maintenance burden etc and it would suit my commute except for 2 things:

There's a short but steepish climb at the start of my journey home and I _still _can't do it without feeling out of breath on a geared bike so I'd end up walking that little bit, probably forever.
I'm terrible at riding standing up (I used to ride like that all the time!) and unless I get good at that I'd never get up any of the inclines.
I missed my chance to try a fixed. I found out the day I moved out of my old flat that a neighbour has a fixed but it never came up in conversation so I had no idea.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2014)

I think you'd be surprised at what you can climb when there's no lower gear, and that you would learn quickly how to climb standing up.

That was my experience at any rate


----------



## andyfraser (26 Nov 2014)

I think you're right. I am amazed at what I can climb on my road bike without a granny chainring.


----------



## RedRider (26 Nov 2014)

I only have one bike athe moment (I know, I know) and it only has one gear.
I've been thinking n+1 is going to be another singlespeed, just a bit more sprightly. (My current steed will get a fatter-tyred, off-road makeover).
It's not bigger or better but I like it.
I can't really make sense of it except to say my one gear has done everything I want including tours, long days, hilly rides and hasn't been shown up geared company. I've adapted physically, mentally and my technique. I've got the bug. If I got a geared bike I'm worried I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2014)

Ian H said:


> You write for Viz, don't you?



Yah, I write their "letters" page. Pays better than my real job.


----------

